# Joe's Evening Campfire



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

So I ended up with a sampling of Joe's Evening Campfire from a purchase from another member here. It's supposed to be an aro with a touch of Latakia, and that's about right. It definitely smokes like an English, but the aroma is excellent. This is something I could use a ton of.

Anyone else have experience with this and know where I can get more? Google is turning up not much of anything.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Just found it's only available from Deadwood Tobacco for $40/lb. Not bad because this is an aro I could get used to, and it's got a mild nic hit too, so it's not like every other weak aro.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This sounds really good Nate! Thanks for sharing, I think it sounds like a pretty good deal at only $40 for a pound, I could definitely get into that I think for sure.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

sounds interesting. who makes the Joe's evening campfire?


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

I received some of this in my NPS many moons ago. I remember liking it. But that was before I even knew what a room note was, and I smoke outside, so I didn't take note of its aroma. Maybe I should have.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

From what I understand, it's blended by Deadwood Tobacco (who is an independent blender).


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Natedogg said:


> From what I understand, it's blended by Deadwood Tobacco (who is an independent blender).


o, ok sounds great. especially for outdoors . maybe ill have to trade to get a sample of this. :hat:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Perhaps a group buy is in order for this? Comes out to only $2.50 per ounce, not too shabby at all!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i would be down


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> i would be down


Alright sounds good! Another takers perhaps?


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd be up for a couple of ounces


----------

